# lenovo ideapad s10 3g chip use



## wolffnx (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi to all, I was wheteen a lenovo x240 or lenovo ideapad s10
the 240 is to expensive here..so I go for the ideapad
is perfect, X runs without a problem..suspend fine, smal size,good for travel
Is my numer 3 lenovo...t400 , t430 and now this 
the original owner has ween using it along 10 years! and its look like new..i love lenovo
but It's came with more, a modem with 3g interface,so,one 3g and gps chip

my question is, I never see this type function, where I could do?
my idea is use gps for if one steals me the netbook,but how??


----------



## ekvz (Sep 20, 2020)

You need to check if it's recognized and the driver supplies some virtual serial ports for it. After that comes the "fun" of getting it to dial/connect (either by ppp or by using manufacturer specific AT commands - which might or might not work with FreeBSD).

I guess you might be right in that the GPS might have been used in theft prevention (ThinkVantage feature or something like that?) but might (not sure never tried it) also be able to get at it using AT commands. Your best bet would be figuring out the type of modem in your device (probably a PCIe card) and search the web for a matching "AT command reference manual" (these are usually not to hard to come by). Even if you don't get to use the GPS this way it'll likely still reveal a couple neat features of your modem.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 20, 2020)

The first thing to do is determine what cellular modem it has.
Since most cellular modems are all USB devices run this command: `usbconfig` and post your output.

For the GPS you could have the Modem send the coordinates back to you (or a cloud instance for persistence) at a preferred timing with a script.
Sort of like follow the breadcrumbs.


----------



## serjsk8 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello wolffnx,
I have Lenovo T530 with GPS/3G modem and I found a way to use GPS in FreeBSD.
First you need to find what Broadband Module you have in your Ideapad.
And after use AT command to Turning the card on and after activate NMEA stream in GPS.
Probably you have interfaces like this:
cuaU0 : Mobile Broadband Modem
cuaU1 : Mobile Broadband Data Modem
cuaU2 : Mobile Broadband GPS Port

In my case for Turning the card and GPS on, I do this AT command on port cuaU0


```
AT+CFUN=1
AT*E2GPSCTL=1,1,1
```

And after for activate NMEA stream to port cuaU1

```
AT*E2GPSNPD
```

After I have my GPS work.
In my case the Modem will not work without an inserted SIM, even the GPS function.


----------

